# Dasher spotting



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

Recently was on family vacation & on our drive across southern Indiana the wife spotter what she 1st thought was a Scirocco & we turned around to check it out. Turned out to be a 1979 Dasher diesel 4 speed.



img upload


image url upload


online photo sharing


image sharing


image upload no ads


----------



## BigDreams Lilpockets (Mar 3, 2011)

wow not bad. Hopefully someone pays it so it doesnt go missing


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

I have the owners name & # just haven't called yet to see what it will take to save it

I do know it doesn't run


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Very nice, would be fun to get that as long as the undercarriage isn't all rotted out and gone.

Get it before it gets hauled off....


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

It deserves to be saved.


----------

